# Location of Jack Instruction Decal



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Would anyone know where exactly the Jack instruction decal should be located on the 65 Trunk Lid? The GTO Restoration Book only references the right underside of the lid. I would like to put it where Pontiac would have put it. Any help or maybe a picture would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

1965 trunks.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Generally not installed level & centered , most were crooked / tilted to the right in that area . This was done fast as the cars going down the assembly line .


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Also in the 1st picture I can tell that is an original decal and the other 2 pictures they are reproductions.


----------

